# my white cloud mountain minnows



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

some of my 13 white cloud mountain minnows have this white stuff sticking on them and 1 of them has a hole inside it near its belly.what is this disease and it also killed my last zebra danio.the zebra danio got a big white patch on its back then it kept swimming circles then died a couple of days later.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i was*

i was wondering if the disease was ick or white spot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neither. I'd say columnaris


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*what is*

what is that disease?


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

It is ich. Have you changed the temperature recently?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*no*

no i havent but i have just partially cleaned out their tank today.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

What is the temperature of the tank? White clouds like lower temps. Around 70 deg.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i will go check*

just going to check be back in a minute.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*it is*

it is about 16'c and about 60'f


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Raise the temperature to 21 or 22 degrees if you can. And see the white spots go away.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i will*

i will try to raise the temperature and its summer here so hopefully the tank will get quite warm.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think this is ich....i have to agree with TOS....more like columnaris..
i would suggest that you "google" this disease and learn about it..very serious stuff.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i might*

i think it has gone away but they are seperate from the other fish look at my signature but they used to be in the 10 gallon tank with my cory and platties.


----------

